# A



## Deleted member 2222 (Jul 2, 2020)

A


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

I searched for a tutorial for 15Puzzle BLD like an hour after you uploaded this and found it. It was a great tutorial, but I didn't quite grasp it


----------



## oneshot (Jun 6, 2021)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> In case anyone wants to try this out!


Ordering a 15 puzzle now. Thanks


----------

